# Jan Pietenpauw pipe review



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Jan Pietenpauw is the brand of South African carver Jean du Toit. He is probably best known for his fluid style of carving and his use of materials native to his continent. I own three JP pipes, but the one I'm reviewing is made not of briar but of African Blackwood. Jean named it "Spyker," which, in Afrikaans, means "nail."










Appearance: We have to start with the most obvious part of this pipe, the material. African Blackwood is the same material used for clarinets and oboes. Like the musical instruments, the pipe has a matte black finish that still shows a nice vertical grain if you look closely. The ivory ring and Cumberland stem provide a beautiful counterpoint.

Engineering: This pipe, as with all of my Jan Pietenpauw pipes, features spot on drilling and flush connections. The really nice part with this pipe, as blackwood, being much harder than briar, is actually more prone to breaking, so Jean reversed the tenon to make it sturdier.










Performance: This pipe smokes cool and dry and handles English tobaccos like nobody's business. The draw is smooth and easy. The stem is comfortable to clench, and the bowl is comfortable to hold.

Overall impressions: I love this pipe. Not only is it a great smoker, but it's also a conversation starter around the table at the B&M. I bought this when Jean's prices were incredibly low. They've gone up since then, but they're still more than reasonable. I can highly recommend a pipe from Jan Pietenpauw.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice review and beautiful pipe. I like the different wood too - Cameroon cigars are among my favorites because of their unique qualities and off the beaten path sourcing - this pipe is all that.


----------

